# Hose holder suggestions needed



## strube1369 (Jan 26, 2009)

*hose holder*

We use one of those "box with a crank" type. Got it at Menards, I think. Keeps the hose out of the way, protected, and neatly stored. Works for us...


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

We have the 'box with a crank' type also. It's been great so far.


----------



## Sasha2000 (Jul 4, 2008)

so many choices, do you have a LOT of plants in pots that you need to water every day? If so, box will get tiresome and a loop over style of hanging decorative rack with a shorter hose is quicker and easier day after day. If not, then box is great! Some even look like stones, but don't have crank to coil. I have one of those hydro roll up things attached to a freestanding outdoor sink. Got it last year and it's still in the garage. Really got it for the sink, thought it would be great around the barbeque for a quick rinse. 
I am curious to see some comments about the auto hydro roll.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I'm thinking mounting a hose reel to the brick wall behind the patio. (mount a wood board first and then the holder to that)


Why not just mount the reel to the brick? Just wondered.

I have a cart type reel but then I often use 150-200 feet at a time. I use a hose about twenty feet long (instead of the one supplied with the reel). That way I can roll the cart out past the back porch and pull straight out instead of pulling around and against the porch posts.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I got tired of dragging/rolling hoses. Anything more than 20 ft from a water source gets PVC run to it with a hose bib or quick connect.


----------

